# Looking for Players in Mississauga/Toronto Area?



## Ogrork the Mighty (Dec 8, 2007)

We have a couple slots open in our D&D game and are looking for some new players. We play in Mississauga but we've had players from across the GTA.

If you're interested, drop me a line at fenris_wolff@hotmail.com.


----------



## JayJayBang (Jun 30, 2018)

I know this is a really old post lol. Ive always wanted to play. I dont know anyone so im trying here. Please let me know. Thanks!


----------

